# tu commences à me courir



## silvia f

Buongiorno,

la frase in questione è la seguente:

"toi, tu commences à me courir sérieusement!"

è pronunciata nei confronti di qualcuno per il quale non si nutre particolare simpatia...
Ha per caso un significato idiomatico particolare?

Grazie

Siliva


----------



## Jeanne75

Buongiorno,

"Me courir" o "me les courir" o "me courir sur le haricot" (cuell'ultima sarebbe l'espressione originale infatti) vuol dire "darmi noia", "darmi fatica", "arrabiarmi" - ci sono anche traduzioni piu volgare che puoi imaginare facilmente ...

http://www.linternaute.com/expression/langue-francaise/400/courir-sur-le-haricot/

Ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

Più di "_farmi_ arrabbiare" (arrabbiare è intransitivo), direi un po' più familiarmente "cominci a rompere!", meglio forse senza aggiungere niente alla fine né scatole (troppo eufemistico) né palle ancora meno balle.


----------



## Jeanne75

Grazie per la correzione per "farmi arrabiare" - non scherzo, sono sempre contenta di imparare.

"Comminci a rompere!" sembre perfetto - appunto meglio non aggiungere niente alla fine ...

Ciao


----------



## silvia f

Perfetto! 
Ho immaginato fosse una locuzione particolare con un significato simile, ma non ero riuscita a trovarla da nessuna parte (grazie anche per il link!)

Grazie a entrambi!

Silvia


----------



## Catnap

Jeanne75 said:


> Grazie per la correzione per "farmi arrabbiare" - non scherzo, sono sempre contenta di imparare.
> 
> "Cominci a rompere!" sembre perfetto - appunto meglio non aggiungere niente alla fine ...
> 
> Ciao


----------



## Jeanne75

Grazie Catnap ;-)


----------

